# Meklē produktu? >  Lietus pārsegs

## sasasa

Ir radusies vajadzība uzšūt caurspīdīgu lietus pārsegu. Gribētu izmantot tādu pabiezu, caurspīdīgu plēvi no kā šuj pārsegus gan bērnu ratiņiem, gan dažādas mazas somiņas, bet šobrīd neizdodas atrast, kas tādu tirgo. Varbūt ir idejas kur meklēt. Vai ar kādiem atslēgvārdiem meklēt.
Kaut kas līdzīgs šim
http://ratudepo.lv/rati/lietus/lietus_01.jpg
https://is.alicdn.com/img/pb/685/755/513/513755685_922.jpg

..nez kāpēc neizdodas ielikt šeit attēlu  ::

----------


## spoks

Man mājinieki teica ,ka tādu varot dabūt depo vai ksenukai pie vaskadranu nodaļas.

----------


## sasasa

Tnx, rīt aizbraukšu apskatīt.

----------

